# Istick TC 100w



## valdero (15/3/16)

Looking at getting an istick, preferably the grey one. Anyone out there?


----------



## Sir Vape (15/3/16)

Hey @valdero we only have the black but the deal comes with two batteries  http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/istick-100w-tc-2-batteries


----------



## Mike (15/3/16)

I saw @VapeGrrl had some at the meet?


----------

